# Parmesan Nuts TNT



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2011)

These go fast around this house. All my grand kids just dive right in and munch,
Hope you will enjoy them as well.
1 cup of walnuts boil them in water for 5 minutes. Drain on paper towels Spread nuts on cookie sheet and roast at 350 til crisp. Mix 1 tab. veggie oil with nuts. Combine parmesan with 2 tab. garlic salt or powder now mix well with nuts roast 5 min more then stand back and watch for pedestrians
kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 18, 2011)

Kad my wife is a walnut freak I bet this will hit the spot, I will do it at the weekend to ensure light duties.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Kad my wife is a walnut freak I bet this will hit the spot, I will do it at the weekend to ensure light duties.


I hope she likes the recipe. I really make a of myself when these hit the dish.
kades


----------

